
Virgin Hyperloop One raises $50M, Branson becomes chair - artsandsci
https://www.axios.com/scoop-virgin-hyperloop-one-raises-50-million-branson-becomes-chair-2518360185.html
======
glbrew
I've never seen anyone address the issues in this video...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNFesa01llk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNFesa01llk)

~~~
stcredzero
Shane Killian debunked just about everything in Thunderf00t's series:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx52A-v65Q8&list=PLZO1csBNKg...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx52A-v65Q8&list=PLZO1csBNKgzctRsx2CjCp2r01OGxFU0US)

